# NEED HELP! PLEASE IDENTIFY



## ajayejayaj (Mar 20, 2004)

well, from my understanding when i bought this bad boy, it was a guyana rhom

looking at some pictures on the forum.. i think that it might actually be a serr. compressus (sp)? im really confused... someone with the knowledge help me identify this sucker

i know the pics arnt the greatest.. but i only have a camera phone... so i tried my best


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

hey post this in the science forum and someone there can id it for ya looks like a rhom to me but dont take my word for it


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i lightened the pic for you but its syill not clear.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Its a S. RHom... man thats some cloudy water


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: its a serra


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Looks like a rhom to me.

Compressus are very small and very Albino white looking usually.

Although I am not sure on the rhoms locality.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Its a S. RHom... man thats some cloudy water


 BS.

There is no way you can give an Id from those pictures so don't even bother.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm moving this to the Piranha ID forum, but you'll have to get better shots to even just get an attempt at ID-ing your fish.

A good, clear picture shows the fish from the side, from nose to tail, with clearly distinguishable spots, stripes or whatever on the flanks (if present, of course), and colors that match the real colors as closely as possible (try to minimize the use of flash light, as it washes out/distorts colors).


----------



## ajayejayaj (Mar 20, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Its a S. RHom... man thats some cloudy water


 yea like i said.. its the best i can do with my camera phone.. ill try to get a better pic.. ask a fren to take a pic or something..

and my water is actually crystal clear... its the picture that was bad and the light that made it seem cloudy... boooya!









thanks to all that have helped


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

well i could be able to tell ya for sure if the pick was better..... but i had a guyana rhom and that p in the shitty picture sure did look like one.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

mrspikes said:


> well i could be able to tell ya for sure if the pick was better..... but i had a guyana rhom and that p in the shitty picture sure did look like one.


 even w/ a clear pic it's near impossible to tell locality w/ out confirmation of where the fish was caught by exporters.


----------

